# Mike's Tapes



## 13777

OK, just ordered them online. I am also going to Mayo Clinic this week. I won't start the CDs until after I get back. Hoping they will work. To me,, the hardest part is staying consistent. I have tired hypnotherapy before and with limited success, but it was difficult to stick with it. I felt like my hypnotherapist was overwelming me with too many exersices, journal writing, breathing breaks, etc. I just couldn't keep track of it all and finally I quit. I hope Mike's Tapes are a bit simpler and easier to follow. (plus my therapist was 140 a sesssion...


----------



## eric

KC, they are easy, but you do have to stick with it. Really though its 20-30 minutes a day and all you do is listen. Repitition is important. This is also specifically IBS. Let us know how Mayo goes and when you start. Also if Mayo can't help you there will still be the Ucla center. Your moving forward.


----------



## 13777

Thanks Eric, that means a lot to me. I hope I will soon have some good news and can share it with you all so others can possibly benefit from it as well (something along the lines ofa magic pill lol)...


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi KC,Welcome - yep, Eric is right - Mike's cds are easy - all you have to do is listen - in fact, his sessions are geared towards moving away from IBS thoughts - there is no journaling or goal making, because this works on your subconscious mind - it is different from cognitive behavioral therapy, which sounds like your hypnotherapist was combining therapies. Since Mike's program moves you away from IBS thoughts, and journaling brings the thoughts back to the forefront, in some ways that could be counter-productive. When I started seeing improvement it was an automatic thing, and I did not think it out.I went to Mayo in 1993 after 10 years of IBS, and unfortunately, the treatmentat that time didn't help - that gastro is now at UCLA, and when I met up with her in recent years, she said so much had changed from back when I saw her!Good luck, and one good thing is that you can do the sessions alongside other treatments - as long as they do comfirm your condition as IBS.Hope it all goes well! All the best to you.


----------



## 23448

i am on mikes tapes- only 10 days in, but i love them- its at a much slower pace than hypnotherapy ( i tried it to and my therapist was like your cured after 5 sessions!) im still getting back 2 normal after a stomach bug so no signs of improvement yet, but i really like taking some 'me' time just to chill and regroup, and mike cds r so good for that, they have really openned my eyes to the importance of relaxing and im going to try things like massage (had a reflexology session last week) to keep myself stress-free. if all else fails, they r great to send u to sleep!ive emailed mike in the past too and he is a big support with any questions that need answering, its nice to have someone with so much experience in ibs, rather than just therapy!


----------



## 13777

> quote:Originally posted by cookies4marilyn:I went to Mayo in 1993 after 10 years of IBS, and unfortunately, the treatmentat that time didn't help - that gastro is now at UCLA, and when I met up with her in recent years, she said so much had changed from back when I saw her!


Do u mean things have changed in the Mayo Clinic or with IBS treatment in general? UCLA is my second choice after the Mayo Clinic. It will be easier for me to commute and my insurance actually covers them. What do u thing of UCLA vs Mayo?


----------



## eric

KC. there is a core group of researchers studying IBS from the UNC, Columbia, UCLA, Mayo, Vanderbuilt, John Hopkins, and in the UK, Canada, Japan, germany and other centers and countries as well. But a lot of them share information and research. Just fyi


----------



## cookies4marilyn

> quote: Do u mean things have changed in the Mayo Clinic or with IBS treatment in general? UCLA is my second choice after the Mayo Clinic. It will be easier for me to commute and my insurance actually covers them. What do u thing of UCLA vs Mayo?


The research that is reported in Clinical Evidence regarding IBS treatment protocol, (or any condition for that matter) is pretty much shared by all the bigger medical facilities, (and most practicing physicians who keep up on stuff) so I mean that it is with IBS treatment in general. My friend who practices near Mayo says that all physicians must follow a protocol for each condition, then move on to the next one if the first treatment (medication) is ineffective. Insurance has a lot to do with this, and unfortunately many times this means that the patient has to "go through" a lot of trial and error. However, you can also bring your research to the physician and discuss what you think would be helpful to you.I would say (and this is only my opionion) to go with the facility that is covered by your insurance. Both places are probably going to give you the same battery of diagnostic tests and treatment suggestions, as both are up on the latest research.Good luck to you.


----------

